# The Ranting and Raving Thread



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

rip the whats bothering you thread.

*This thread is not meant for meaningless arguments or flame wars, only cathartic rants about things that make you angry. It can be about anything at all, and you must put it in a spoiler; that way, if someone reads something and finds it objectionable - tough luck, because they chose to read it. Curse if you must, but keep it to a minimum.*



Spoiler


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you're forgetting something.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I think you're forgetting something.
> 
> View attachment 70885





Spoiler



Agreed.How dare you?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

okok u got me good


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> and you must put it in a spoiler; that way, if someone reads something and finds it objectionable - tough luck, because they chose to read it.



i love you so much


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## epona (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: really whiny bullsh**



people throw around the words 'fat' and 'ugly' without realising the weight they bear for some people (read:me) and now my night has been ruined and everyone sucks and i want to cry and punch stuff can people just think about what they say to people for once like please


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: not a spoiler



Ugh, this show like totally sucks! Like totally serious why?! LIKE ZEDIS LAPEDIS EVERYTHING TOTALLY ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME! wheres the remote :c



This wasn't very serious tbh



Spoiler: more serious



I've been having stomach aches lately, I feel like I need to barf. I've been feeling like this for the past 2 weeks, it's on and off. Also, My sister won't give me the password to my phone since she stole it. She completely changed the settings in my phone and she dropped it a lot. And my house is hot


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



this episode of doctor who had better not be **** like last week's moon one


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm really feeling like bleh today. Kid's B-Day party and kids are loud, people are loud.  This is my feeling lately. I also barely got a chance to talk to my boyfriend today because every time I sat down in front of my PC I get yelled at. And now, he's to busy playing BF4 with his friends to watch a movie with me.



Rawr.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

>Tries to create spoiler
>Fails epically


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> >Tries to create spoiler
> >Fails epically



If you don't know how to make a spoiler, use this:



Spoiler: spoiler 



hi[ /spoiler] (with no spaces). It will end up like this:


Spoiler: spoiler



hi


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



Oh mY gOD PLUTO ISN'T A PLANET I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Oct 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this episode of doctor who had better not be **** like last week's moon one



I don't want to do spoilers so live with it. Last weeks Dr.Who  blew massive moon chunks.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

pssst you all should change the text from spoiler so people can know what it's about and decide if they wanna read it or not

- - - Post Merge - - -

but ty karla for continuing the legacy


----------



## radical6 (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: lolz



can i stop tripping i literally have so many bruises all ove r my legs and its really annoying and i hsve like 3 scars that are so big and wont go away ugh i hate this so muc


----------



## sylveons (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: barry the bee's beehole



uuuugh i got back on a rlly bad sleep schedule how the hell am i gonna fix it


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Love Life Is Non-Existent



I just read the longest Digimon Taishiro Fan Fiction and my heart hurts and I'm seriously annoyed that boys aren't attracted to me. I need my romantic fan fiction story to happen already.
My biological clock is ticking!!!!!


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I've lost my focus again. Can't work on my school project, can't even play video games. But I feel really energetic and ready to do something. I just can't find what that something is.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



the random thoughts thread was moved
r.i.p.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Why the f.uck do people think it's okay to use art that's not their's
in their signature? I get it IF you have written consent and credit, but literally?
How rude are you. That's someone's hard work and you decide to give them
a finger. If you like it, ask the artist, and give credit. And if you make signatures
without PROPER credit (not google, not weheartit) AND consent, then I really just.
You like the art enough to use it in a signature right? It's not that hard, it really isn't.
When you do something like this, an artist will be heavily inclined not to draw. Ever seen
a pixiv artist stop uploading? 90% of that comes from people taking their art without consent.
Another problem I see is on Tumblr. People their edit art and photos. Okay, you do not have their
consent. You didn't even credit. Do you realize how INSULTING it is to have your art edited? 
Just please: ask the artist for consent. 
Credit is NOT enough, you also need the artists CONSENT.
A big f.uck you to the people who think it's all right not to ask for consent.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Women can be as tall as they want



Who the hell does a guy think he is when he tells a woman she can't wear heels because it'd make her 'too tall'?? No. Get off your high horse. If a woman wants to wear five inch heels so she can tower over everyone, she has every damn right to. Don't be an a-hole just because you won't be able to look down at her anymore.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



This baby I'm looking after is such a stubborn butt about being put to bed. Y babbies be babies?



- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Women can be as tall as they want
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell does a guy think he is when he tells a woman she can't wear heels because it'd make her 'too tall'?? No. Get off your high horse. If a woman wants to wear five inch heels so she can tower over everyone, she has every damn right to. Don't be an a-hole just because you won't be able to look down at her anymore.





Spoiler



I can't stand this doodoo and I'm forever barfing on men who think their opinions on women are ever necessary & that we even care what they think.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: food issues suck



I have a sweet taste in my mouth right now which sucks because I'm trying to eat hot cheetos. But it tastes sweet and not hot.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



My dad doesn't work which means I can't stay up late. When he doesn't work he gets mad at me for staying up and I want to stay up so I can watch tv because I usually like to watch tv late at night. This sucks, and this is the last day before I have to sleep early for school  -.-


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Like we really need another thread for complaining.


----------



## puppy (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: hisalisa fanfiction



i read all the good ones on fanfiction.net and archive or our own and i want more but noBODY IS WRITING THEM FAST ENOUGH. and then there are people that have the nerve to make sad ones *excuse you??*??/ what the actual heck????*??*?*?* as if the ending to znt wasnt bad enough i came to see my babies _happy_ ty !! making me write my own *gfdi*


----------



## unravel (Oct 11, 2014)

This is interesting lolerz


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoiler: whines loudly



i hope my artblock goes away soon and i hope i can focus better once the week gets here


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: oh mang



I just realised I spun around in a 180 in my bed and my legs and back are killing because I ended up with my feet on the headboard. :L


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler










But what does it mean?


----------



## nekosync (Oct 12, 2014)

epona said:


> Spoiler: really whiny bullsh**
> 
> 
> 
> people throw around the words 'fat' and 'ugly' without realising the weight they bear for some people (read:me) and now my night has been ruined and everyone sucks and i want to cry and punch stuff can people just think about what they say to people for once like please


Awww, I'm sorry.


----------



## n64king (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow what did I miss. I come back and there was a revolt. The threads are even more mixed than before. And finally I was like "oops where's our 'general' chat thread?" well I guess it's this one. It's a whole new board sorta. Or a parallel universe.

^ in regards to the Brewster's Cafe forum stuff in case someone needed help


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



Went to bed early and woke up early due to nightmares. The one that woke me about was based on my fear of home invasions. I'm shaking so bad.


----------



## sylveons (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: mlem



my innocence has officially been soiled


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



**** ordering everything online i just wanna go to japan now


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I hate it when you eat pizza and all of the topping decide to slide off for some reason


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



No need to spoiler this. Just ranting about something that just happened here at work, it wont offend anyone.

Anyway, I work in retail at a store. Well, this guy apparently left his small dog in his car with the windows up. And its ALWAYS hot here in Georgia. The poor dog is crying, barking, and scrambling to get out.

I go in and report this to my 2 immediate supervisors, and their like "There's nothing we can do about it."

....LIKE HELL THERE ISNT.
Make an announcement to find the owner of the vehicle.
Call the cops.
****ING BUST A WINDOW AND GET THE POOR DOG OUT.

Theres options!!!

I care waaaay more about animals than I do 99% of people. I'd sooner run into a burning building to save a kitten than I would a person. I know that sounds bad, but thats just how I feel. Dont tell me "Theres nothing we can do" when you know DAMN WELL that **** is illegal, for animal and human babies alike. 

ANYWAY...an hour goes by and the vehicle is still out there. The dogs still crying to get out. No aign of their owner. So...I called the cops. They said they didnt have anyone free to come by.

WELL ****.
So I took a rock off the ground and smashed a window and got the dog out. He was very hot and nearly limp. Someone saw me do this and called the cops on me while I took the poor dog inside to our breakroom to get him some water. Cops showed up like 10 minutes later, and apparently the owner had come out to his car and found the cops. They all came in for me and I explained to the coos ehat happened. The officer then arrested the guy and took him off. The people who saw me bust the window backed me up and I didnt get in any trouble.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

always spoil it so people can choose to see it or not :3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



lol burned my wrist again haha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 12, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler it for even the simple reason that people don't see a wall of text.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lol burned my wrist again haha


babe r u ok?


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lol burned my wrist again haha





Spoiler



Cooked Sparkanine all around!


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM PROUD OF YOU


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler it for even the simple reason that people don't see a wall of text.



Well, cant til I get home to a computer. My phone wont let me scroll down in the edit text box, instead it goes to the top of the page.

Sorry.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember to respect the rule of this thread about putting your rants behind spoilers. Thanks.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2014)

How do you make a spoiler?


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> How to you make a spoiler?



*facepalm*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> How to you make a spoiler?





Spoiler:  text 



words [ /spoiler] 

without spaces


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> babe r u ok?


yes I'm fine, don't worry


Spoiler



another burn scar to add to my collection I guess





Coach said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked Sparkanine all around!


omg this made me laugh more than I should


----------



## Opal (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



its so annoying when people try to force u to eat something u hate, and are just there like " ur so stupid for not eating this you don't know what you're missing out on, idk who taught u to eat like this" most of my dad's side of my family say this and my dad blames it on my mom :/ like seriously? It MY stomach, I can eat whatever I want ty very much :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: babysitting bull



I told my cousins on Friday that I'm not going to baby sit their kids on Monday since there is no school. I don't want to be bombarded with 4 other kids to deal with when I have to get stuff done with my own kid. Now I'm getting *****ed at by my cousins because I'm not budging. They have plenty of time to find someone else to watch their hellspawns. I told them straight up, I'm turning my phone off tomorrow and if they show up here with their kids I'm not opening the door. They're barely paying me enough to watch their kids and they're not respecting my request. Now my aunt is calling and texting me telling me I 'owe' her and I should just watch all the kids. Yeah. ****ing right.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Your choice to open, so it's your fault, sorry.



Why do people have to fight on threads?  Why can't you just take it to PM?  No one wants to hear about it.  Whenever I see two people fighting I'm tempted to join in myself and set things straight, but I know I shouldn't because it really isn't my argument.
And I don't mean to show hate or to sound rude or anything of the sort, but I feel like fighting is what got my favorite thread moved to the Basement.  So goodbye main TBT income.  I guess I'll have to start posting somewhere else all the time. :c *sigh* It's always the good threads that get moved or locked the quickest.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



New York Comic Con's organization is so bad that public school fire drills get an A when compared to it.
WHY ARE PEOPLE ALLOWED TO LINE UP FOR BILL NYE 6 HOURS BEFORE HE EVEN GOES UP TO START?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: im just gonna rave right quick



i found this effin icon and i'm legit crying it's so amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sparkanine or someone linked everybody to a huge gallery of them and i've never been so thankful thank u mom and dad


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm reading all of these, every single one of them. And you wouldn't know that unless you read mine. BD


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: you opened it, your fault



I feel quite embarrassed I start arguments on here. I never mean to but I get triggered like, so easily and I feel so bad when it's over and the person apologises.
I feel embarrassed considering the fact that people are complaining about the bothering thread being locked and the random thoughts thread got moved. Really ****.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: im just gonna rave right quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler









 his name is franklin roosenvelt im dying


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



THATS SO DANK THANK YOU FOR SHOWING ME


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: doom



I eat too much starchy foods and carbs


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Spoiler: Your choice to open, so it's your fault, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: you opened it~



Agreed x1000
It's like the fighting goes on even beyond what it was originally about, at this point it's just people who don't like each other bickering not for any good reason, but that they want to piss the other one off. It's just...immature.


(And also, although I really like this spoiler idea, I'm scared it'll be abused by someone who'll get really nasty about someone else, and they'll be able to say "your fault, you opened it" :/)


----------



## radical6 (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: bpd



ok my psychiatrist is thinking about the possibility of me having bpd since i already got diagnosed with depression but i feel like if i actually got diagnosed with it my mom would freak out lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



im still really sad that i didnt get to go regardless of how bad the organization is


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

Not a much but I'm still bothered by it



Spoiler



I told my friend that I would get her the princess set. And after two failed auctions, I finally got it for her. Afterwards, she told me that she doesn't know where she can put it and that she doesn't have enough space for it. Very ungrateful and unappreciative. I sort of regret offering to give them a handout for a new room and space upgrade. I'd rather keep the set for myself. :T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



The #1 thing (or things) that make me mad are everything bad done by the left wing in the US. Obamacare, restrictions on foods in public schools, political correctness, pulling race cards, all of that make me furious. I also hate it when more people support them despite asking for more control over people than the right wing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The #1 thing (or things) that make me mad are everything bad done by the left wing in the US. Obamacare, restrictions on foods in public schools, political correctness, pulling race cards, all of that make me furious. I also hate it when more people support them despite asking for more control over people than the right wing.





Spoiler



Totally agree, good to see young people who dont fall into the socialist pipe dream


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

35mm said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mY gOD PLUTO ISN'T A PLANET I SWEAR TO GOD





Spoiler



They're trying to get it reclassified as a planet thanks to all the whining and lobbying inside and outside the scientific community. Just leave it for another 20 years, change it back to a planet then see everybody whining and lobbying to make it a dwarf planet again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree, good to see young people who dont fall into the socialist pipe dream





Spoiler



Whoops! You might want to see this spoiler:



Spoiler



Yeah, I'm one of the few (if not, many) young adults to go for the Republican Party. I hate it that millennials, not young adults, prefer the left over the right. In fact, they don't even favor a libertarian society.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: school



School starts tomorrow. I was on Autumn Break this week + the 2 weekends +2 days since I didn't show up the last 2 days before break started. I don't want to go, people make me feel bad over there, also, people are annoying. I hate people, I wish I was an ant or something idfk. Also, its Homecoming week, woooh~ -.-


----------



## KiloPatches (Oct 12, 2014)

The what's bothering you thread is open I believe... I messaged Kaiaa....


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



the house is empty again.
welp.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> The what's bothering you thread is open I believe... I messaged Kaiaa....





Spoiler



Good to see the TBT mods communicating these things to each other. :^)


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



Conflicted. Do I hang out in this thread, or the old one that was re-opened? Where do my loyalties lie? It's a life-or-death situation, here.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicted. Do I hang out in this thread, or the old one that was re-opened? Where do my loyalties lie? It's a life-or-death situation, here.





Spoiler: spoiler



Use this thread if you don't want offend anyone, or the other if you don't care. Your decision though.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



Tired of passive aggressive people


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tired of passive aggressive people





Spoiler



grr


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I hate people who brown noes people above them.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> grr






Spoiler



oh oops I believe I'm hypocritical


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people who brown noes people above them.





Spoiler



I'm intrigued to know what that means


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

starlark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued to know what that means





Spoiler



It means to suck up to a person. Kissing their ass basically. And I agree, I hate those people.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It means to suck up to a person. Kissing their ass basically. And I agree, I hate those people.





Spoiler



wow, that's a new one. I'll be implementing that into my regular vocabulary.
I'm with you guys on that, it gives me a serious case of the cringes


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I remember someone commissioned me to draw a character,
and their character had ____ colored hair, mind you a VERY
common hair color. Nothing wrong with that right? WELL, as I showed
the person a WIP (publicly) and another person (a previous commissioner) 
noted me and told me that the hair looked too much like her character.
Then, her friend went into my thread and said that it was also too much
like her character's hair. The problem? The hair was a common color, in a
somewhat common hairstyle and her character started off with a common color
AND a common hairstyle (just let down, nothing special). Some people are just
too much when it comes to commissioning, it hasn't deterred me from stopping
though, as I know most people aren't as...that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: ehhh.....



I wanted to do something today and now I can't do it and I'm so freaking mad now. I like to plan out my day but if something happens and I have to completely change my plans, it pisses me off. Also, when people laugh at me when I'm mad it's so irritating


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoiler: dota probs



so i played dota and i got 10 kills in a row but then i think i killed the donkey because i was busy getting a triple kill #lifeishard


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

MY PARENTS GOT ME A WHITE IPHONE 6 FOR MY BIRTHDAY! I FREAKING ASKED FOR A BLACK ONE 
I'M SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW.. GOD I HATE THEM SO MUCH


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> MY PARENTS GOT ME A WHITE IPHONE 6 FOR MY BIRTHDAY! I FREAKING ASKED FOR A BLACK ONE
> I'M SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW.. GOD I HATE THEM SO MUCH



I don't understand. What's the big difference between a white and black iphone6? You don't seem to even realize that you got an Iphone6. You need to realize that there are people with no homes, food, or money. You to act like that over a gift of high value, is just downright selfish、ignorant, and self-obsessed. You don't even deserve the iphone6. Your parents didn't even need to buy you anything, knowing how selfish you are. You shouldn't at all be mad at your parents for buying you an iphone6, no matter the color. It's just the color, not the end of the world. The only person you can be mad at is yourself.

Joke is on you.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't understand. What's the big difference between a white and black iphone6? You don't seem to even realize that you got an Iphone6. You need to realize that there are people with no homes, food, or money. You to act like that over a gift of high value, is just downright selfish、ignorant, and self-obsessed. You don't even deserve the iphone6. Your parents didn't even need to buy you anything, knowing how selfish you are. You shouldn't at all be mad at your parents for buying you an iphone6, no matter the color. It's just the color, not the end of the world. The only person you can be mad at is yourself.
> 
> Joke is on you.



OMG STOP IT JERK MEANY HEAD DUMB DUMB fACe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> love you grandma
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If you're going to be ignorant, please do so somewhere else. Thank you.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> If you're going to be ignorant, please do so somewhere else. Thank you.



reporting you for harrasment


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> reporting you for harrasment



Okay then. Have fun wasting your time.

joke is still on you bruh


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler



My friends IRL suck sometimes. I'm only good for listening and giving advice. And I'm kind of third tier friendship so, I only get asked to hang out when plans fall through with someone else, which is okay, I guess. Maybe it's for the best. I don't like letting people close to me after everything.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Fire Alarms Suck



Fire alarm went off at 8am this morning. It's my day off. I was hoping for a long lie in to help me fix my sleep pattern. Instead I stood out in the car park in pyjamas that are definitely inappropriate for October in Scotland.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Fire Alarms Suck
> 
> 
> 
> Fire alarm went off at 8am this morning. It's my day off. I was hoping for a long lie in to help me fix my sleep pattern. Instead I stood out in the car park in pyjamas that are definitely inappropriate for October in Scotland.





Spoiler



I was staying the night in an all girls college in cambridge one time and the fire alarm went in the morning. i felt at one with all the other awkward guys standing around


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Fire Alarms Suck
> 
> 
> 
> Fire alarm went off at 8am this morning. It's my day off. I was hoping for a long lie in to help me fix my sleep pattern. Instead I stood out in the car park in pyjamas that are definitely inappropriate for October in Scotland.





Spoiler: Spelling



Who the hell spells pyjamas like that. Its going to give me nightmares for the next week. Thanks Tina


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Cory said:


> Spoiler: Spelling
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell spells *pyjamas* like that. Its going to give me nightmares for the next week. Thanks Tina





Spoiler: you do apparently



i prefer pyjamas to pajamas IMO pajamas looks too weird


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Spoiler: you do apparently
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer pyjamas to pajamas IMO pajamas looks too weird





Spoiler



I'm a feminist that offends me tbh


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Cory said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a feminist that offends me tbh





Spoiler



I don't get that I'm sorry D:


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

starlark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get that I'm sorry D:





Spoiler: lel



I was kidding


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Cory said:


> Spoiler: lel
> 
> 
> 
> I was kidding





Spoiler: witty banter



oh lol I'm stupid


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler



cory is a dumbass


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cory is a dumbass





Spoiler



hahaha yes drama


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Religion



These jesus freaks in the religion thread are so annoying like shut up and quit acting holier than thou. Stop debating everybody because you're so insecure about your faith that you have to fake security by debating everybody else.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler: swearing



Really?! You're giving me **** for refusing to pick up your kid? When you owe me roughly 300 dollars for baby sitting?! **** YOU! You and your husband are able to buy TWO almost brand new cars (2014 cars) and yet you can't ****ing pay me?! I ****ing quit! Find someone else to watch your god damn spawn. If you can't find someone to do it for the price you're willing to pay then maybe the two of you shouldn't have ****ed and had another kid! God ****ing damnit!


----------



## starlark (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler: turn away if you don't like hearing about eating problems



Sometimes I f*****g hate food. I have these days where I just don't feel like eating food because it is disgusting and horrible and I really do not like it.
I don't know what it is, one day I'm eating 5 slices of pizza and the next I'm staring at my congealing sandwich waiting for the day to end.


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm still not over Jessica leaving SNSD, and honestly I wish it was my bias Sunny, as then she'd be successful and not on the sinking ship that is SM entertainment


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler



it looks like i'll most likely graduate university after the spring semester. maybe i feel like it's my last chance to get it out of my system?? so i'm going to try and ombre my hair a pastel purple. i also need to get more ear piercings.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler: rant about therapy



feeling so, so angry and mean lately. pissed that i have to get up at 7 again. i am honestly so lucky they let me drop down to intensive outpatient, because if i did too much more time with partial hospitalization i wouldve lost it (MAYBE WOULDVE ENDED UP BACK IN THE ACTUAL HOSPITAL LMFAO). i think its sort of like when kids go to school, 5 days a week from 7 am to 330 pm, but its all that time of THERAPY. its SO exhausting and frustrating and im just tired and angry and im mad at like everything. i was okay with it for the first couple weeks, but now im just 9000% done. idk why im getting all riled up lol, i need to sleep so bad. then i get mad about feeling angry and short-tempered, and its like this weird vicious cycle that keeps going. but i need to calm down and relish in the fact that i am now half day... i dont have to deal with full day anymore. 
also nervous about ECTs on monday and the meds im taking rn, mad that the psychiatrist hasnt seen me yet even though im having physical distress most likely from the medication

ok nikki take a deep breath, think about good things, and go to sleep.


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler



I want Smash Bros. Damnit!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler: sorry



my brother keeps degrading me ha h a h a

where are you three. i miss you and i really need you guys right now


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler: GRAH



I knew we would be split up but seriously?
OVER THIS
I MEAN
WTF
I'm YOUNGER than you and I can take the punches
you can deal them but not take them? That website MEANS EVERYTHING TO HER. Don't be *****es and insult it to her face.
I just don't want to talk to you rn. You were rude. And that's inexcusable.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler



Source your avi and your signature to the ORIGINAL artist...
saying "they belong to their creators" does NOT help an artist : /


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If that was aimed at me, it's fixed.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If that was aimed at me, it's fixed.





Spoiler



It actually wasn't, it was just in general. I hope this doesn't come out as flaming or anything, because it's not, but there should be a link to the artist when crediting. You also must have an artist's permission to use their art, unless they explicable told you could do so.
Sorry again, not trying to flame @ @


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 16, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



TBT, y u keep logging me out when I try to do something on another tab?!


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



this guy apparently has a girlfriend but he's totally giving me the wrong/inappropriate signs. please don't.


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



my teacher is a complete ****ing turd and i god diggity damn hate her sooooooooooooooooo much
she gives us so many tests because like "NOPE, **** YOU, YOU'RE FAILING SCHOOL NOW."


like O.M.F.G she is such a cold hearted *****
i didn't know this answer to the question so she goes "ALRIGHT (INSERT NAME) TELL HER WHAT THE ANSWER IS"
and also, omg, she's all over some kids because they're perfect.
like this kid (who is the teacher's pet) answers this question right and the teacher's all like "WELL DONE, SEE, IT'S EASY AS THAT"
just omfg i know this sounds like bullcrap but SERIOUSLY UGHHHHH



Okay I'm done.


----------



## Coach (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



OMG when you get stuck behind a group of people who walk as slow as zombies and are in a certain formation that they will never get out of so you cannot get past without walking on the road or pushing past and looking like a weirdo


----------



## starlark (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



when you have crumbs stuck on the inside or your tights/leggings and you're in public looking around like how do I get this out without looking like a nymphomaniac


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler



why are you trying to ****ing change the taps yourself you're not a ****ing plumber you dumb **** why do you have to do this EVERY TIME just call a ****ing professional whose job it is to do this like gj flooding the house you really saved us some money gj gj gj

never thought i'd use this thread seriously but needed to get that out there while my anger is still fresh phew


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: FFFFFFF



omfg, people please. if you're riding a ****ing bike downhill, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A ****ING BELL. what's that? you don't have a bell, so you just go "DING DING DING"? WELL **** I'M SORRY THAT DING DING DING SOUNDS NOTHING LIKE A ****ING BELL. seriously, people don't want to get hit by a ****ing bike. -_-


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: ao haru ride



i really liked this manga at first, but more and more I'm growing to dislike both of the main characters. futaba is annoying and dragged some poor guy into her mess (although he was pretty much okay with it, I still can't believe she agreed to dating him because it was so obvious she needed to face her problems HERSELF). she's so self absorbed. and I still resent kou for what he did lmao. I guess I also have a problem with the fact that he was actively trying to steal away someone's girlfriend? low blow.

I just needed to get this off my chest. why am I still reading?? I'm already in too deep.


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Walking



When you're walking and a formation of people who walk as slow as zombies appear in front of you and are in certain positions so you can never get past even if you push forward to give them a hint. Also when you see someone you hate walking in front of you and you have to trudge extremely slowly so they don't notice you are there


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Driving



It bugs the crap out of me when I'm driving and someone doesn't use their turn signals. One, how the hell do you have your driver's license. Two, why would you risk something happening to your car because you didn't signal when changing lanes? Three, how ****ing lazy do you have to be to move your hand a centimeter to use your signal? I've seen elderly citizens riding bikes that use arm signals so if they can do that, you can flip a god damn switch. *******s.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm really annoyed with myself right now. I feel so stupid and lonely and just.. ugh. I want to be over this person and not feel so upset over them being with someone else now but it's hard. It's so hard when I've loved this person _so_ much, and for so long. I just hate how all of this feels.


----------



## Mango (Oct 18, 2014)

I ONLY HAVE 3 HOURS TO WRITE A FANFIC PLEASE HELP AAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really annoyed with myself right now. I feel so stupid and lonely and just.. ugh. I want to be over this person and not feel so upset over them being with someone else now but it's hard. It's so hard when I've loved this person _so_ much, and for so long. I just hate how all of this feels.





Spoiler



I hope you feel better, even if just a bit.


----------



## nard (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: boop



People just copying everything other people do. Both TBT _and_ the real world. There's this ***** in a couple of my classes and all he says is, "Oh dear!" in a really freaking high pitched voice. Do you _want_ to get a sore throat? This is something that another kid last year did, but like, barely. It gets on my nerves to hear that all day, to be honest.




Spoiler: PLEASE DONT OPEN THIS RPERS AND IF U DO DONT RESPOND THIS IS MY OPINION



When people copy other roleplay characters/ideas.


My friend ( not putting names ), who roleplays with me, has a couple characters. THEY WERE ALL TAKEN AND SWITCHED THE TINIEST BIT BY OTHER PEOPLE. One was a healer, she thought nothing of it. But then the person used a mental entity, which is what her character had! And then just today, I saw someone use the same picture as another and almost exactly the same personality. I really can't deal. And now on to roleplay ideas!


So The Aftermath started. A week later/more idk, another pops up. The same storyline. The Rebuilding ( sequel to tA ) starts and the other one is still going on. When tR ends, a couple weeks later THE SAME EXACT STORYLINE FROM THE REBUILDING IS RIPPED OFF. IT'S EXACTLY THE SAME. That roleplay is going on right now. It just really pisses me off that people don't have the decency to use something ORIGINAL FOR ONCE.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler



Please don't read if offended easily 



Spoiler



People who don't credit art. I don't know how many times I can say this like wow. It's super rude, super insensitive, and super *disgusting*. The LEAST you can do it put down credit, and trust me, it's not that hard to find a source via SauceNao or Google Image Search. *Credit* is good and is great, EVEN if the artist says you don't need to add it, you should add it if you like it and appreciate it anyways. It's not like crediting has to be in BOLD underlined red of anything like that, eve n using a spoiler would be fine. But before you even think to use art in AVI or SIG *ASK* for *PERMISSION*. It's polite and most artists won't say no, in fact they'll be glad you asked. The worst thing you can probably do is EDIT or claim art as yours. Now if you edit art and get butthurt easily--stop reading. Editing, wow. You're pretty insolent if you think that's all right, it doesn't MATTER if you credit them, if they don't give you permission and you edit it, then I don't know. Especially if you're aware of ALL the hardwork that goes into it. It's like taking somebody's work and going like "hm...well this looks ****ty, let me fix this and that, WOW! I made it look SO much better, wow I can do way better than the artist!". Please don't do this, it's just sickening. I wonder if people who do this know HOW MANY artists have quit drawing or posting online because of this. And they are _perfectly aware how the internet works_, so don't tell them otherwise. I know that people do this on accident, so it's fine, but please remember artists have feelings too. Please, don't be a brat.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Life sucks ok



So Thursday was pretty okay for me.  I had a volleyball game, and we won against the toughest school.  Not bad, right?
Well, I get home, and find out that I make the lowest team at my volleyball club.  There's only three teams and our players are super good (like high school good at the worst, or at least most of them), but I can't help feeling depressed.  Especially because my parents lecture me about how they thought I was better   Like really, I've only played for two years and most people at this club have been playing their entire lives.  Do you expect me to be better than them?
Also, I have an Algebra test on Monday and a U.S. History DPM on Tuesday.  Also a Spanish thing...ugh I just want to kms sometimes...not like I ever would, but I feel like things couldn't get worse. :c
It's kind of weird that some Internet people I don't even know made me happy, though.  (Thank you Instagram strangers!)


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 19, 2014)

Not a rant since I am not steaming about it, but certainly something that would make plenty of reasonable people rant:



Spoiler: Incident at a grocery store



At the grocery store this morning, a husband was complaining to his wife about how 'They should moved out all the Mexicans; clean up this city [San Bernardino (in California)].' His wife seemed uncomfortable about the subject, quickly directing his attention to other matters. I suspect the husband might have intended to be within earshot of me, as I am often mistaken for a Mexican. This made me think to myself, 'To the racist, a Mexican is a Mexican, even when he is not a Mexican.'


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Not a rant since I am not steaming about it, but certainly something that would make plenty of reasonable people rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ugh I know right it bugs me when racists can't even get your nationality right ;-;
I mean, if you're going to act all high and mighty at least do some research on the goddamn person's ethnicity
that's like me going up to someone in my school and going "oh baguettes garlic Eiffel Tower bahahahahaha"
racism is horrible and the fact is people are horrible at being racist


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know that feeling.
This happens a lot, specially on deviantART when kids claim the piece they stole as their own.
Hell, my old crappy gif of Derpy got stolen about a year ago and the kid who stole it basically denied it as being mine claiming that he "traced it".
God, I really really despise that site sometimes.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler



stop making new threads jesus ****ing Christ youre not any more popular for making them


----------



## CR33P (Oct 19, 2014)

why is everybody using spoilers??


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

CR33P said:


> why is everybody using spoilers??





Spoiler: read the first page



it's part of the thread's rules :^)


----------



## caraishere (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler: I moan too much



When people are supposed to be your friend but drop you for no reason. -.- I thought if you had a best friend for 5 years that they shouldn't suddenly change their views on you and suddenly kick you out of the group. Especially when I did nothing wrong or different to normal. Ugh, friends. -.-

Oh and also when people don't appreciate something you've done for them, and moan about the things you did wrong instead of appreciating what you did for them. :/


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler: everyone at school



sssHUT THE **** UP PLEASE
eat ****


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

Rant:


Spoiler



Middle school. It's the worst place ever. Everybody is annoying as ****, and I just can't get a break, no matter how I try. Also, I hate how it has to dictate every single aspect of our lives. When we're not at school, we have to study or do homework, and they don't let us do anything else. It's the most horrible thing, and they act like it's going to effect us later in life, but it really has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 20, 2014)

Nomnom



Spoiler



I'm just so tired of people telling me and pressuring me to gain some freakin' weight. I'm skinny yea I get it but I eat a lot and no matter how much I try I won't be getting any fatter, okay. I've tried for years now and its just not happening now. I'm having a hard time because I have really fast metabolism but I don't really mind my weight or how skinny I look I'm totally fine with myself. JeEezus. Mind your own business and worry about your own self. >.>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Spoiler



SO MANY PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD ARE DUMB IS MAKING ME SO TICKED OFF. OK. WHY DO I NEED TO LIVE IN SUCH WORLD??? IT'S SO SAD.,


----------



## starlark (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Snip~



Spoiler, then you can blame pissed off people for opening it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, right, oops, forgot.

It's in the spoiler now. :3:3:3


030


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 22, 2014)

Spoiler



i turned in my graduation application today so i feel relieved. but then my advisor recommended that i do the honors psych program. it'll show up on my diploma and look great for future opportunities but it's going to be A LOT of work my last semester. i have to take like 4 research related classes basically. i don't know what to do. will i survive? probably not.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 22, 2014)

Spoiler



Five Nights At Freddy's. It's a very, very well made game, and I enjoy the fanbase around it. I'm pretty okay with the OCs that people make... But guys please, STOP SHIPPING YOUR OCS WITH CANON CHARACTERS
THAT GOES FOR ALL FANBASES
JUST PLEASE STOP DOING THAT
IT MAKES YOUR CHARACTER BAD

Edit: Well this is awkward >_>
I think I offended someone I didn't want to offend
I probably should have clarified more XD
Okay, so the way a lot of people do the ships is making their character all "OH (character)-kun! OHHH (character)-Kun! However, if you're not all crazy fangirl shipping, I'm actually fine with your ships. A big apology to those I offended!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Solaeus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that feel sister ;_;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Never mind


----------



## Angelmarina (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel better now, thanks for making this thread. 




Spoiler: My horrible day



I was suppose to get my second 3ds today, I've been having a pretty crappy week and it was guaranteed to come today through amazon but my stupid dorm area desk WERE NOT AT THE DESK WHEN IT WAS DELIVERED AND THE USPS TOOK IT BACK TO THE POST OFFICE. THEY HAD 1 F**KING JOB, AND THAT WAS TO SIGN FOR MY D**N PACKAGE! I am so pissed at them that I want to call them anonymously and tell them that I don't pay my college tuition for them not to hire people to do a simple freaking job! UGH AND THIS IS NOT EVEN THE FIRST TIME THIS HAS HAPPENED TO ME, THEY HAVE EVEN LOST SOME OF MY PACKAGES BEFORE AND IT REALLY RUINED MY DAY. And than I was trying to do some homework in the library with my friend and there were these four sorority talking above regular voice level and I just wanted to turn around and tell them to shut up! I really dislike people like that, have respect for people around you! We are people too, ~Sorority girl voice~ we may like not be talking about what just happened to one of our sister but we so have respect for the people who are trying to do their homework, like around us. Yes! They really do talk like that and 80% of them are blond! No offense to blonds, I have met some really awesome ones.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: This might offend you






Spoiler: Seriously this might really offend you






Spoiler: If you're offended, don't come crying to me.



MLP is a GREAT show, and the general Brony and Pegasister community is just as great, and I'm proud to call myself one of them.

Now I've seen some great pony OCs in my time, I've seen some not so great ones too.
But there are some ABOMBINATIONS of OCs.
ALICORN OCs.
Come on, if you made an Alicorn OC, you're not even TRYING. Alicorn OCs are ALWAYS either Mary Sues or Gary Stues, which, by the way, SUCK.
I don't CARE if your OC is Luna's long lost brother, I don't CARE if they have RAINBOW POWERS OHOHO, if anything, those make your already sucky OCs sucky to the MAX.

Don't get me wrong, I'm NOT talking about every single Alicorn OC, I'm talking about MOST of them.
Lauren Faust is one of the few people who DESERVES an Alicorn OC. Hers also manages to not be a Mary Sue!
But if you are a completely normal person who didnt do ANYTHING to help out with the show, stop being stupid and make a good, non-alicorn OC. Good day.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler



I am seriously getting tired of the people at my university. They can be nice people, but for the most part they are all self absorbed jerks that couldn't care less about anyone else. They all think they're princesses and princes. YOU ARE NOT. Some guy almost hit me with his car. I was walking on the street that had no sidewalks, I was almost walking in the grass. There was no one coming from the opposite direction so why not drive a little farther to the left??? Why drive so close to me that you almost run into me???? Seriously??? I can't stand people who act like the world revolves around them. OPEN YOUR EYES. You're not the center of the universe and you are not THAT important. I promise. >.>


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 23, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: not meaning to be hostile in any way



no. it doesnt "make your character bad", in the least. you know, i USED to feel bad for doing it -- and then i realized, for one, who cares? and for the people that DO care, well, honestly, its kinda making YOU look bad and judgmental. not only can people do whatever they want, and whatever makes them happy, but its really, REALLY not as "Bad" as people make it out to be. 
i used to have the same line of thinking. and then, i realized it was really stupid of me to hate on people for doing what they love. some OCs are _really good,_ and there is no goddamn reason shipping an OC with a canon char is any "worse" than shipping, say, mater from _cars_ and cas from _supernatural_ (i have seen it regardless of whether it was a joke fic or not). 
of course, the latter is certainly cringe-worthy, but who am i to rain on their parade? who am i to judge them? they do what they want, and so do i. i create extensive, complex backstories for my OCs and i take the best care of them that i can. people can hate me all they want for doing OC/canon character, but ive grown up and realized that its really _not_ that big of a deal.

also i apologize, i do not mean to be rude or sound harsh or ANY of that -- i just get a little defensive when it comes to this. but you prolly wont see this anyway so eh.  oh well.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 23, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Edit: Well this is awkward >_>
> I think I offended someone I didn't want to offend
> I probably should have clarified more XD
> Okay, so the way a lot of people do the ships is making their character all "OH (character)-kun! OHHH (character)-Kun! However, if you're not all crazy fangirl shipping, I'm actually fine with your ships. A big apology to those I offended!



Sorry peepses
I was tired and didn't clarify! 
Oops >_>


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: heraderp



I feel like crap right now.

My legs are shaking for whatever reason, my stomach is cramping, my back hurts, I'm stressed out and I have heart burn. :Y


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: i hate my classmates



generic rant
there's this kid in my class that always tries to cheat off my papers in science because I have an A. he thinks i don't see him ****n peering over my shoulder and breathin on me. whenever i call him out he'll get all whiny and ask why i hate him

well i dont know what do u think kiddo?????


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: fear



ok so using some common sense, I think I'm hearing some gunshots outside. a lot. i could be paranoid but I'm still scared.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: fear
> 
> 
> 
> ok so using some common sense, I think I'm hearing some gunshots outside. a lot. i could be paranoid but I'm still scared.





Spoiler



That's _really_ scary.. paranoid or not I'd be freaking out too if I were you. Are you home alone? Be careful.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's _really_ scary.. paranoid or not I'd be freaking out too if I were you. Are you home alone? Be careful.





Spoiler



im not home alone, thank god. thanks for your concern. the noise seems to be dying out a bit


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler



I make the best pieces of writing when I rant about something I hate.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Kawiku Haters may be offended



Guys stop being so jealous of this persons great ideas and go complain elsewhere ok OK


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler: derp



I hate it when people complain about problems on the internet yet never lift a finger to solve said problem even if the solution is simple. Also when people ask for advice to solve a problem then ignore said advice. I mean, why even ask?





Nanobyte said:


> Spoiler: Kawiku Haters may be offended
> 
> 
> 
> Guys stop being so jealous of this persons great ideas and go complain elsewhere ok OK





Spoiler: I warned you



I hate hate hate hate hate hate HATE it when people act like anyone who ever says they dislike something is accused of being jealous over it. Like, really, don't you have any better comebacks?


----------



## starlark (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler



just leave me alone for god's sake i don't want to sell my collectibles and i damn well didn't want to buy for higher than you wanted but you know what i'm a nice kid so i took the easy way out
but *no* you want to pester me into taking a gamble and guessing all of your hidden collectibles and if i lose i have to give you my peach that I SPENT THE REST OF MY FREAKING TBT ON


----------



## Pirate (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler



Super pissed off with my dad. Apparently I'm not allowed to laugh anymore. Okay, sorry if I laughed a bit too loud, but I am wearing headphones and my volume is loud. All my dad had to do was come in and politely ask me to keep quiet, but instead he had to come in and tell me to SHUT UP and stop making stupid noises and even imitated my laughing. So when I respond with "...WOW OKAY" I get the typical response from him. "Don't you dare get lippy with me or I will smash that computer", but to make it even more horrible he threatens me with, "You talk to me like that again and I will not hesitate to smash your teeth in". Really? Just you ****ing try mate.

Then my boyfriend comes home and I tell him I'm in a bad mood and he starts getting all pissy with me which is making me even more mad. So wow, **** today.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler



I hate when teachers say "your grades were not as high as I expected" or "the past people have been getting low grades on this test." First, why would you say that? Students don't want to hear it. It just stresses me out. Second, I still manage to get a decent grade (B+ to A+ range) whenever they say that, so all that stress was pointless for me. Gee, thanks for making me feel more anxious than I already am. It happened all the time in my Calculus class and recently in my AP Gov class.


----------



## n64king (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler



Why did Target have Bayonetta 2 but I go to 3 different game stores and they have some excuse as to why they didn't have it or won't sell it to me. Literally one GameStop said they thought it was a 360 only game even after I explained and showed them what it was, and then the next 2 said no because I didn't preorder it. I hate GameStop. I did before cause they're so weird about everything unless it's picking up an oxidized poop stained box with a mildly scratched used game. Target had it. 3 game stores didn't. What. It wasn't even a big deal, but how did that happen.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler



I hate when people are like I'm better then you. Like nope I don't think so. They don't even have a good reason. They're just like whahhahaha I rock. LIKE NO PEOPLE NO


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Game Stop man...



I recently signed up for a Pro membership with Game Stop and was happy to know that I would be getting a subscription to Game Informer. The guy in the store gave me two issues on the spot at the time, but I was concerned about whether or not future issues would be delivered to my current address because I've moved. So I asked him to change my address to where I'm currently living and I thought the situation would be resolved and what not. But now it's near the end of October and I haven't received the next issue so I signed up for the Game Informer website but it said it couldn't find my subscription and told me to call Customer Service. This morning I did, and apparently my address was listed as the old one even though I had asked the employee to change it?? I'm not going to be upset towards the employee because I saw him typing in my address, but I'm really upset this happened. Now I have to wait three weeks for the issues I missed. Like Game Stop, I didn't pay $15 for a Pro membership to have to deal with these sorts of mistakes. I've never had a problem with them in terms of buying games at their store, ordering from their website, or anything like that either.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 25, 2014)

I hate being lazy, but im like too lazy too rant about it soz


----------



## Mango (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



oKAY 
HOMOPHOBES
I WANT YOU TO READ THIS
homophobe backwards is ebohpomoh
that makes no sence 
like your stupid ass self


also
THE IRC PEOPLE
JESSU
SHUT THE HELL UP MAHOU
AND OATH2ORDER
AND HORUS
I WLLL LIKE HOMESTUCK IF I WANT TO
HOMESTUCK IS NOT A SIN
i mean 
jfc
also
i get 5 warnings 
only 2 of them need a warning whereas horus and oath2order are the admins favs so god forbid they get in trouble


and the homestuc updates i mean
ugh i just feel sad right now? i mean really sad sad, and my dreams app mean:
Dreaming of dying, foretells that you are threatened with evil from a source that has contributed to your former advancement and enjoyment. To see others dying, forebodes general ill luck to you and to your friends. Dreaming that you are going to die, denotes that unfortunate inattention to your affairs will depreciate their value. Illness threatens to damage you also. To see animals in the throes of death, denotes escape from evil influences if the animal be wild or savage. It is an unlucky dream to see domestic animals dying or in agony. [As these events of good or ill approach you they naturally assume these forms of agonizing death, to impress you more fully with the joyfulness or the gravity of the situation you are about to enter on awakening to material responsibilities, to aid you in the mastery of self which is essential to meeting all conditions with calmness and determination.] See Death?.

so yeah


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2014)

Elin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Rant



For ****s sakes, why are my exams so spread out and so.... sparse. I hate having my last tech class on the last day and I just ****ing want this over and done with already. I've gotten so lazy for my education since Trials and I just want to break down, decompose and cry because everything's roughening up soon.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



really annoyed with the fact that my country is going to have a power crisis next year and the government is busy trying to make each other look bad by finding each others faults instead of trying to solve the problem


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm so sick and tired of our government officials, well not all, there are still good ones, but most. They do nothing but increase their personal wealth. Aside from that, there's going to be an energy crisis next year and what do they do? WHAT DO THEY DO? They're too busy 'slinging mud' on each other to discredit one another in the elections 2 years from now. They care so much about their position in the government that they give all the effort to preserve them rather than fix the actual problems this country has. It's really saddening that these corrupt politicians keep getting elected into office. Another problem is the voters who keep voting these people into power. They are easily swayed by the current of lies from these people. Voters should be more educated. Back in 2010, we also had presidential elections. During surveys, the one on top is our current president and the second is wait for it... An ex president who got kicked out of power for being corrupt. You heard that right, AN EX PRESIDENT WHO GOT KICKED OUT FOR BEING CORRUPT. Why on earth would these voters vote for that guy again. And now, we have this Vice President who's placing members of his family in various parts of the government and the voters being dumb enough to vote for them. I really hope that the state of our country will change in the future, but I think it will take a long time.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



Don't touch me. Don't sleep on my pillow. Don't put your head on my pillow. Don't put your face on my pillow. Stop coughing so much. Stop accusing. Stop telling me I'm always in a bad mood. Raising your voice slightly =/= bad mood. Don't touch my stuff. Stop nagging me. Stop calling me a f****t, *****. Stop burping so much. Stop drawing on my stuff. I don't want to be your roommate, you sicken me and creep me out. You are so weird in a bad way. You are obsessed. Stop lurking. Stop with the god damn lectures. Stop making us feel guilty. Stop saying you expect us to do stuff, and we don't have to do it, but later yell at us at why we didn't do it. Stop saying we're good but later say we're bad. Stop saying the exact same thing every day, we get it. We know what's happening, you don't need to constantly repeat it. Talk louder, no wonder why everyone sleeps in class. Wear deodorant, we can see your pit stains. Stop thinking all teenagers do drugs and talk back and are totally useless. Stop making us work fast, you work at such a fast pase. Maybe it's _you _that's making our school fail at not us. Stop staring at me, take a picture. Stop being passive-agressive _all the time._ I'm passive-agressive, but not this much, jeez. Stop thinking you're better than the rest of the world. Stop starting every conversation we have with, "Ok so..." "Like.." "You know...." followed by **** I don't know or don't care about. You are so obsessed with that subject, don't you get people are bored of you. Stop telling me to join sports. Stop being a ***** with your rude comments. Stop coughing and sniffing. I don't like you, leave me alone.



Me complaining about everything about everyone in my life.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



My parents have a talk with me every week about how bad my grades are. Most of them are A's and B's, but even if I miss like a 2 point assignment, they go crazy. And then they ****ing blame it on ME because I'M not doing well in school. I'm doing everything in my power to stay on top of things, but they keep giving me the same old lecture. I ****ING GET IT, now can you leave me alone and let me live my own life, thank you very much.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler: spoilah



I hate when people ask "omgzzz am i da only 1 who lieks *insert popular show/book/video game/whatever* No, you're obviously not so stop acting like a bloody special snowflake about everything.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 26, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: spoilah
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people ask "omgzzz am i da only 1 who lieks *insert popular show/book/video game/whatever* No, you're obviously not so stop acting like a bloody special snowflake about everything.



Hey man didn't you know? Other people's creations and works are what defines other people! GEEZ  man 

(/sarcasm)


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



november is going to be an overwhelming month because i have so many big assignments and a couple of exams. but it's also my birthday month and i'm turning 21. i really have no time/desire to celebrate.


----------



## Mango (Oct 27, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: spoilah
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people ask "omgzzz am i da only 1 who lieks *insert popular show/book/video game/whatever* No, you're obviously not so stop acting like a bloody special snowflake about everything.



OH MY GOD I KNOW


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler



I'm getting really sick and tired of all these little kids acting like they're all adult and grown up. Stop swearing dude, you're like 9. Go back to the playground. You aren't part of a mafia. UGHHH!


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

my legs are chronically ashy

- - - Post Merge - - -

ew you have to put spoilers wth


----------



## Geneve (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler:  bruh



MY TOWN HAS BECOME TAINTED BY 3 AWFUL RANDOM MOVE-INS AND THEY WON'T LEAVE.
YET THE VILLAGERS I TALK TO DAILY ASK TO LEAVE.
*hits self in face with shovel*


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler:  im serious



if I hear someone say "21" again I will* ****ING SMACK THEM.*


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler:  weeeeeeeed



I F****** hate these idiots who try to act cool by saying the smoke weed. Weed is used to get high, not to look cool. and even then, who the absolute flying f*** cares? There's nothing special about it at all, yet some people have the nerve to call someone lame or uncool because they don't. B**** please, the sooner you realize that smoking weed gives you no merit, the sooner you'll stop sounding like a total dumb***.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler



Trolls, I know it doesn't really need to be said but I'm saying it, it seems that no matter who you are or what you do, strangers on the internet will hate you immensely and there are literally no exceptions, I'm pretty sure I'm not misusing the word 'literally' because I see these people everywhere. Play video games and post them to youtube? Trolls will harass you. Put up a forum for people who play Animal Crossing to exchange friend codes? Trolls will harass you. First responder of 9/11 posting an article of his experience? Trolls will harass you. Have an opinion on anything ever? Trolls will harass you.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Let's play a game



It's called, _"Let's assign homework that had nothing to do with the lesson at hand."_

No, I'm quite serious. After he gave us a 26-page-long .pdf about how to use the Start Menu and taskbar on every Windows OS -- except 8.1 in which he basically only told us how to get away from the tiles and onto the desktop, and then stopped talking about 8.1 -- part of the homework asked which OS a server farm/ISP should use.

I'm sorry what.
First, I don't know diddly squat about running a server farm, and you have yet to discuss anything like that, Mr. Teacher. It was never brought up in any context.
Second, he never even talked about any other OS on the market. All of the assigned reading materials (read: informative and unbiased) were Windows only. I had to google my homework. Do you know how much information on this crap I could actually find online? And how much of that wasn't comprised of two geeks fighting in a forum?? Lemme tell ya, not a whole lot.

The most credit I'll give my teacher is that the lesson was about operating systems, as was the homework.
Would've been really great if he actually taught us any of the things the homework was about.

I'm really glad I'm paying this much to attend The Google School?.


**To be entirely fair, I do know the question was open-ended for a reason. He's more interested in our reasons "why" than anything else. There is no right or wrong answer. He just wants to be sure we understand the material.
Problem is, this had nothing to do with the material he gave us.

My ex compared it as, _"Here's a section on word processors. Your homework: What's a good video and audio codec for post-production work."_ lolol.


Also I typo'd in my homework and that's gonna dock me two points. Now the best I can get is a 98, presuming google even helped me in the one scenario that I knew almost nothing about. ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler



well dude i know you can trade the pet i dont care.. i just wrote that since people seems to think you shouldn't be able too. jerk


----------



## Brackets (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler



I really hate how here in my group of friends at uni you're considered 'boring' if you don't go out clubbing and drinking all the time. There's more to life that that, you know, I'm not boring


----------



## Geneve (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler: idk



I really hate my school I want to go home right now just because I can't handle all the stupidity around me


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Spoiler: sigh



romantic OCD sucks and I can tell my boyfriend is getting sick of me being so clingy and getting angry so quickly over the fact that we don't hang out or "get what I want" all I want is quality time with him where we both enjoy it, but he's been sick this past week and we had to postpone 5 things... I get I'm coming off as a ***** but it's hard for me to control my anger. All I want is peace and quiet with him and that's all really. It really hurts right now and I feel like I can die numbly while walking on the road. But that's just taking things to the extremes and it's super selfish of me.... **** idk anymore I'm just tired


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

90% of people say they have "this disorder" but only about 6% do
real facts


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm angry.



Spoiler



we were expected to move into a home sometime this week. now we'll be lucky if we can move in before christmas and all our possessions except for the tv, wii u, laptop, some clothes, and some dishes are packed. i'm so upset.


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler



_some people_ think they're smart as heck when they try and subtly call someone out.
well, i'm smart too :L


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler



Someone said I was appropriating Japanese culture the other day for wearing a kimono. I don't get it. I wasn't appropriating it at all. I wasn't even wearing it as a costume. I just put it on because it's a really beautiful gift my old Japanese teacher gave me as a thank you present for helping out at the summer school. And it's not like I don't understand the significance of kimonos. It just feels like everyone nowadays is getting upset for everyone else and over the smallest things. Anyway, rant over.


----------



## Beary (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler



AHHHHhhhHHHHH
I
HATE
MEDICATION
it just FREAKING gives me a mask or subdues me
it ISN'T WHO I AM
and I feel fake


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

omg this bothers me to no end XD



Spoiler: DUMB SHIPPERS



i HATE shippers on youtube, they ruin the anime, just watch the anime. ITS OBVIOUSLY NOT A ROMANCE!!!


----------



## Mango (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoiler



this girl
i asked her if her dog had diabetes
and she said "nope, shes in health and fit"
and my dog jsut had diabetes?? he was very very very underweight tho.????

and then i said "no actually please educate yourself, you're thinking of type 2 diabetes, type one is the kind this breed gets ()usually() AND WHEN POEOPLE KCONF SUDE THE TW O I WAN T OT PU NC H THEM IN TH E F AC E??!??!??


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2014)

Mango said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not gonna lie, you asked her about her dog having diabetes, you kinda of sound like a ****.


----------



## Margot (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoiler: why



I'm tired of people looking down at me just because I look 12. They think I can't do anything without assistance, that I speak and act like a 12 year old, any plan I announce is laughed at and ridiculed. This is why I have zero real life friends..


----------

